# لمحبى اللون الأحمر ( أثاث غاية فى الجمال ذات اللون الأحمر البديع)



## محمد حسن (28 مايو 2011)

*



الثقه في التعامل - الالتزام بالمواعيد
اكبر مول اثاث على النت
اختار الاثاث الذى تريده من النت و انت فى منزلك و يصلك فى الوقت المحدد حتى باب بيتك
اختار موديلك بنفسك
جميع الصور المعروضه من انتاجنا
أكسبت فرنتشر
انضم للصفوه والمتميزين
عملاؤنا بجميع محافظات مصر
استعداد تام لتجهيز وفرش المنازل والفيلات والشاليهات والفنادق والقرى السياحيه والشركات
اتصل بنا لتصبح عميلنا
لدينا افضل موديلات غرف السفرة و باجود انواع الخشب
من منتجاتنا

لعشاق اللون الأحمر الرائع 

تشكيلات موديلات أثاث ذات اللون الأحمر ومشتقاته 
)


انتريه مودرن AB0123 LM0164




كنبه 3 مقعد مقاس 210 سم 
كنبه 2 مقعد مقاس 170 سم
2 فوتيه مقاس 110 سم
خشب زان - قماش مستورد
مده التنفيذ : 12 يوم
متاح عدد القطع والوان الاقمشه من اختيار العميل
التوصيل والتسليم لجميع المحافظات



























==================

انتريه مودرن AB0119


كنبه كبيره مقاس 220 سم 
كنبه صغيره مقاس 180 سم 
كرسي مقاس 115 سم
ترابيزه 50×50 سم 
ترابيزه وسط 120سم×60 سم
خشب زان - قماش مستورد
متاح عدد القطع والالوان حسب رغبه العميل
التوصيل والتسليم لجميع المحافظات






















انتريه مودرن BR0920
كنبه 3 مقعد مقاس 220 سم
كنبه 2 مقعد مقاس 175 سم
2 فوتيه مقاس 115 سم
خشب زان - قماش مستورد
مده التنفيذ : 12 يوم




















انتريه مودرن SA0132
كنبه 3 مقعد ، كنبه 2 مقعد ، 2 فوتيه
خشب زان - قماش مستورد
مده التنفيذ : 12 يوم
متاح عدد القطع والوان الاقمشه من اختيار العميل






















ادخل الى موقعنا وشاهد مئات الموديلات فان انتاجنا متجدد ومتتالي
انضم لجروب اكسبت فرنتشر بالفيس بوك عبر الرابط بالاسفل
اسعار لا تقبل المنافسه
نحن نثق بمنتجاتنا
استعداد تام للتصدير الى جميع انحاء العالم
من مصنعنا لمنزلكم بدون وسيط
الشحن والتوصيل لجميع المحافظات
49 ش الرشيد من ش احمد عرابي - نهايه ش وادي النيل – المهندسين
33034891 – 33034892 – 0100400533
البريد الإلكتروني
[email protected]
البومات الصور من انتاجنا عبر رابط الموقع
http://www.acceptfurniture.com
اكسبت فرنتشر على فيس بوك
http://www.facebook.com/ashraf660
*​


----------

